# Yellowknife army cadets.



## ReadyandWilling (12 Jun 2006)

Hello all,

I currently live in the middle of nowhere NWT, and I am moving to yellowknife, I was wondering weather or not anyone had any nformation on army Cadets there. I have been trying to ind any information on cadets in yellowknife and so far have had no luck.

Thanks a lot 
 RAW


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Jun 2006)

Yea there is an Army Cadet Corps and an Air Cadet Squadron. I think the Army Cadet Unit is on the outskirts of town on the way to Rae. Check out the Cadet Directory for more info (http://www.cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/local_e.asp?pr=12&urb=YELLOWKNIFE)


----------



## ReadyandWilling (12 Jun 2006)

Thanks, I googled and went on the website to find a cadet site for yellowknife thanks a lot. i was getting frusterated


----------

